
ProtonMail v3.6 Release Notes - aendruk
https://protonmail.com/blog/protonmail-v3-6-release-notes/
======
desbest
I'm saddened that for an "end-to-end encrypted" and "privacy" email service,
that Protonmail is not anonymous. I tried to sign up with Tor and it asked me
to validate my mobile number. Also if you read the Transparency Report,
Protonmail does data retention for the government on certain accounts.

